# weehoo



## Dirtyhanz (9 Nov 2014)

Hi all does any one know much about weehoo I have a four year old he likes cycling on his islablke we are thinking of doing a bit of a tour in the spring c2c or something over about 4 to 5 days just thinking maybe one of these would be more fun if any one has info on touring with one that would be great thanks


----------



## Butterfly (10 Nov 2014)

I'm afraid I don't have any info, but it sounds like a fab idea, let us know how you get on if you do it. I noticed a Weehoo in Brixton cycles on Saturday, the look like a lot of fun!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2014)

@Puddles has a Weehoo


----------



## Wooliferkins (19 Nov 2014)

What do you need to know DirtyHanz?


----------



## Dirtyhanz (19 Nov 2014)

Hi wooliferkins just wondering what are they like to toe with are they good for touring with can you get much in the rear bags they are quiet expensive so I want to make sure it's right for us have you got one are they well built I am thinking of doing c2c later in the year my youngest would be 5 I think it would be to much for him we are thinking this would be a good option


----------



## young Ed (23 Nov 2014)

c2c is about 150 miles so lets say you can squeeze 30 miles a day out of little one on his own bike that's 5 days so lets say 7 to make it a full week
not sure if you if this is feasible or not?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Wooliferkins (3 Dec 2014)

Sorry DirtyHanz been on hols. Admission I work for the UK distributor, in my defence I was a retailer until 12 months ago. They are very well built. The panniers are 30cm high, 30cm at the base and about 6cm deep, so while you might not get your nippers entire kit in they will have "their panniers". I would use a dry bag in them as much for ease of use when you get to your night stops. They are more than robust enough for touring, if you go on Weehoo's YouTube channel there are unsponsored vids from users around the world. I did see one photo album of a guy in the States who had a fat wheel built for his Weehoo so he could take his lad back country camping. For a five year old it would be ideal so when you get to the point where he's too tired to pedal he can kick back and enjoy the view. 
Not sure where you are in Cheshire but you kind of drop in between demo centres, I think Arek at The Bike Barn in Sale is possibly closer than Bicycle Smart in Telford. The bike barn uses them for hire as well as a demo centre so can honestly comment on their robustness. They are right on some canalside bike paths so you could try one in a traffic free environment.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (3 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the reply watching two on eBay if we don't get either of them will get a new one next weekend I think they will be perfect for us


----------



## Wooliferkins (8 Dec 2014)

Dirtyhanz. Quick update on 2015 build changes, details arrived over the weekend. The Igo1 and Venture go through some fairly major changes this year the the single seat chassis lengthens a little and becomes the base for the Venture which will have larger panniers over the current basket arrangement. Both chassis will change to a square pattern tubing over the current circular with key groove. The new version of the venture (no dates as yet) may well be more touring oriented as it will be significantly lighter than the current venture


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2014)

Wooliferkins said:


> Dirtyhanz. Quick update on 2015 build changes, details arrived over the weekend. The Igo1 and Venture go through some fairly major changes this year the the single seat chassis lengthens a little and becomes the base for the Venture which will have larger panniers over the current basket arrangement. Both chassis will change to a square pattern tubing over the current circular with key groove. The new version of the venture (no dates as yet) may well be more touring oriented as it will be significantly lighter than the current venture



Will there be a price change?
The single seater is currently +/- £299


----------



## Dirtyhanz (8 Dec 2014)

Any idea when the New ones will arrive is the venture longer than the standard igo on the twin seat one what sort of ages can you go you go up to 
Thanks for your help 


Wooliferkins said:


> Dirtyhanz. Quick update on 2015 build changes, details arrived over the weekend. The Igo1 and Venture go through some fairly major changes this year the the single seat chassis lengthens a little and becomes the base for the Venture which will have larger panniers over the current basket arrangement. Both chassis will change to a square pattern tubing over the current circular with key groove. The new version of the venture (no dates as yet) may well be more touring oriented as it will be significantly lighter than the current venture


----------



## Wooliferkins (12 Dec 2014)

The new Igo and Venture will run on the same chassis and will be about 2" longer than the current IgO, the Igo2 will be the same length as now. Currently the Venture is an Igo2 with the rear seat swapped for the basket. 

Weehoo say up to 9 years but modern children have this habit of growing so a definite on the top end depends on the height of the child. 

It'll probably be April before the new shipments arrive as we don't want mixed stock, we intend them to stay the same price but if we get done over by the exchange rate there may be a relatively small increase.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (16 Dec 2014)

Thank you for all that info do you think it would be worth waiting for the New one I don't think we would use it much until around then any way


----------



## Wooliferkins (19 Dec 2014)

Dirtyhanz. Maybe for the larger panniers without the hassle of the current Ventures size.

User:


----------



## Puddles (21 Dec 2014)

*Waves* sorry yes I have a Wee Hoo, currently in manic mode where with moving and stuffs...

I have never toured (yet) ha ha ha but I do use it almost everyday, I have a 4 y/O and got it about a year ago I have the I-Go Pro. I can say Wee Hoo Jeff in the States is marvellous, I even got the All Weather Canopy before it was available for sale in the UK when we had all that wet weather in January/February and I was running out of dry waterproofs, I begged him to send me one. We love, love, love it. She also has her own bike and rides that too, but for longer journeys, tired journeys or ones that are on busy roads (we have one of the busiest B roads in the country we have to use to get any where out of the village) we use it.

Also User76 can fall asleep in it, which was a god send when she started school as she was so tired by the end of the day, and she is safe.

When my eldest was 8 he fitted in it comfortably... now he is nine and had a growth spurt it is not so good for him (plus he is heavy when he decides to be lazy and not pedal and it is rarely he gets in it). You feel the assistance even when a 3 year old is pedalling!

I would say wait for the new one, the changes look fab (especially seat adjustment/pedal straps/clearance) and I would say go for the all weather canopy rather than the sun canopy it is more use they both are easy on easy off...


----------



## Wooliferkins (9 Jan 2015)

Dirtyhanz. First images arrived overnight of the updated Igo1. The Igo2 will be a longer chassis with 2 seats and the Venture an Igo1 with larger panniers.


----------

